# كيف تنمي المراه التقيه المحبه الزوجيه؟؟



## candy shop (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*




كيف تنمي المراه التقيه المحبه الزوجيه؟؟..... 


****صلي دائما لأجل زوجك واطلبي من الرب أن تكوني الزوجة التي يريدك لزوجك.

****ركزي علىالامور التي يهتم بها زوجك,وعبري له عن تقديرك باخلاص.

****كوني له ساندة وعاضدة في كل حين وفي كل شئ.....

****قومي بميادرات لتعيين وترتيب أوقات خاصة تقضينها لوحدكما معا!!!!

****اقبلي ضعفاته بل تدربي على عدم الانتباة اليها,واحبية كما هو!!!

****اهتمي دائما بالظهور الجسماني الجذاب أمامه!!!

****قومي بمبادرات لممارسة العلاقة الزوجية معه!!!!

****خصصي لع بعض الوقت لينفرد بنفسة....

****لا تطيلي أوقات ابتعادك عنه....ولا تسمحي لأيه مشغولية أخرى!!!

****عبري له بكل انفتاح عن كل ما تحتاجين اليه.....

****ارتمي بين ذراعيه من حين وأخر وعانقيه بحرارة وبصورةمنفتحة....

****كوني مبدعة خلاقة:فابتكري طرقا وتعابير لتقولي له"أحبك"

****اطلبي منه أن يعانقك ويقبلك كلما سنحت الفرصة!!!

****اهتمي باعداد وجباته المفضلة.....



صلاة الزوجة

يا رب!!!اجعلني هذة الزوجة التي تهتم بنعمة الله بكل ما يمكن عمله لأجل ارضاء زوجها في خوف الرب!!!(1كو34:7)

منقول.........​*


----------



## gigi angel (2 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل اوىىىىى

يتسلم ايدك بجد ​


----------



## candy shop (3 أكتوبر 2008)

germen قال:


> موضوع جميل اوىىىىى​
> 
> 
> يتسلم ايدك بجد ​


 

ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## لوقا عادل (6 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## candy shop (7 أكتوبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


>


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## النهيسى (30 مارس 2009)

الرب يبارككم 
حقا

منتهى الروعه
الرب يبارككم ومجهودكم الكبير للغايه​


----------



## candy shop (31 مارس 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> الرب يبارككم ​
> حقا​
> 
> منتهى الروعه
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## وليم تل (1 أبريل 2009)

شكرا كاندى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أبريل 2009)

*
صلاة الزوجة

يا رب!!!اجعلني هذة الزوجة التي تهتم بنعمة الله بكل ما يمكن عمله لأجل ارضاء زوجها في خوف الرب!!!(1كو34:7)


شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع يا كاندي

ربنا يبارك حياتك




 *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل جدااا

شكرا ليكي ممتي

وربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (6 أبريل 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ودمتى بود​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا وليم

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (6 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> *
> صلاة الزوجة
> 
> يا رب!!!اجعلني هذة الزوجة التي تهتم بنعمة الله بكل ما يمكن عمله لأجل ارضاء زوجها في خوف الرب!!!(1كو34:7)
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك يا كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (6 أبريل 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااا​
> 
> شكرا ليكي ممتي​
> 
> وربنا يباركك​


 
شكراااااااااااااا ليك يا مايكل

ربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## اني بل (15 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" كاندي على طرحك الموضوع فعلا" مفيد وقيم ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (19 أبريل 2009)

joyful song قال:


> شكرا" كاندي على طرحك الموضوع فعلا" مفيد وقيم ، وربنا يباركك



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جمييييل  جدا


بجد رائعه اختى الغاليه

يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2009)

موضوع راااااااائع يا كاندى 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (22 أبريل 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> موضوع جمييييل جدا​
> 
> 
> بجد رائعه اختى الغاليه​
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك  يا مينا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (22 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع يا كاندى ​
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا كوكو

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## happy angel (19 مايو 2009)




----------



## candy shop (4 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك يا هابى​


----------



## losivertheprince (5 يونيو 2009)

سلام المسيح
انا شايف ان الثلاث نقط مهمة جداً يا كاندى :

****كوني له ساندة وعاضدة في كل حين وفي كل شئ.....
لكى يجد معها الثقة التى قد يفتقدها فى كثير من الاوقات بسبب المشاكل فى محيط العمل او المشاركة الإجتماعية وعندما يجد انها قوية وتسنده صدقينى بجد وفعلا يحس الزوج بقوة زوجتة وليس كلامى معكوسا بل انى اقول ان الزوجة الرقيقة التى تسند زوجها تكون له ليست بل فقط الزوجة المحبة بل تكون له كمثل وكأمه التى يجد فى حضنها الامان والتشجيع ومنها يستمد كل ماينقصه وما يأخذه نتيجة السقطات ...


****قومي بميادرات لتعيين وترتيب أوقات خاصة تقضينها لوحدكما معا!!!!
هذا النقطة حساسة جدأ ولكن اذا اتقنتها ووفرتها الزوجة الحكيمة لا يفتر الحب ولا الرومانسية بينهم والتى يأكلها العمل ومشاغل الحياه كوحش مفترس أما اذا وفرتها الزوجة ولو على قدر المستطاع فسوف تتحسن العلاقة وتقوى وتقوى الرومانسية والجلسات الهادئة التى ما غالباَ تخرج بحلول هادئة لمشاكل قد تكبر وتتطور وطبعأ يجب ان يشوب هذه الأوقات الخاصة البساطة وليس التبهرج أو التظاهر بأنه شئ مثل مناسبة تأتى مرة فى العام تكفى جلسة هادئة قبل يوم الاجازة الاسبوعية مثلا ( السبت أو الخميس ليلاً ) لكى يجلسوا ولا يفكروا ( الزوج ، الزوجة ) فى عمل الغد بل تكون ليلة هادئة بلا تحضيرات كثيرة أو يخرجوا ليتنزهوا قليلاً وهى طريقة ناجحة وعند العودة يجب ان يكون جو المنزل هادئ حتى لايعكر صفو هذا الجو الدافئ فيما بينهم ..


****اقبلي ضعفاته بل تدربي على عدم الانتباة اليها,واحبية كما هو!!!
كلام مظبوط مش هقول القرد فى عين أمه غزال لكنها جملة صحيحة لان الزوجة أم قبل ان تكون زوجة فهى أم منذ طفولتها وعند وجود عيب فيه ( بخل / عصبية / غير إجتماعى / ...... ألخ ) يجب التعامل معها بحرص فأكيد هو يعرف هذا ويعيه جيداً ولكن تذكيره بهذا دائماً بطريقة غير محبة يجعله يذهب بالصفة السيئة إلى أبعد مدى لها لمجرد العند ... 

قد اكون متحامل على المراءة أن قولت ان العلاقة الزوجية وقوتها وإرتباطها تكون مربوطة بها هى اكثر لآن أن لم تعطى الزوجة الحب والهدوء والأمومة لزوجها ...... فمن يعطيه للبيت وللساكنين فيه ....

كاندى مواضيعك وحشتنى كتير ............. ربنا يعدى الى جاى بخير .......... لانى بجد جيبت أخرى ... ههههههههههه ربنا يعوضك وتعلمينا وتزودينا من محبتك للمسيح​


----------



## candy shop (29 يوليو 2009)

losivertheprince قال:


> سلام المسيح​
> 
> انا شايف ان الثلاث نقط مهمة جداً يا كاندى :​
> 
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لوسيفر 

على التعليق الجميل 

ورأيك فى المواضيع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

وتحقق كل اللى بتتمناه​


----------

